# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Snares and Deadfalls

## ws3445

Who uses snares and deadfalls?

----------


## Rick

I'll make this one short for you. Everyone on here. Do a search for snares then stand back at all the posts that show up.

----------


## canid

i would do more trapping around here but i'm not fond of dog and there's only so many cat fur hats you can pawn off at the farmer's market before somebody recognizes mittens' markings...

i know, i'm bad. if anybody needs me i'll be in the corner.

----------


## Rick

Lord bless them little pygmies down there in New Guinea. That there is funny I don't care who you are.

----------


## nell67

Ouch canid,better hide before the fur starts flying ,as it sure to do once everyone figures out where their cute cuddly little hat came from :EEK!: !

----------


## Smok

I can look back and say I knew him when...LOL

----------


## canid

some people detest being referd to in the third person; for me it's the past tense...
jk

----------


## Beo

I hate domestic cats... Canid, I say trap'em all get with me and I'll sell'em over here in the midwest and east coast. Use several snares and traps here and a couple of deadfalls but the snares work best.

----------


## ws3445

I have made a rat trap :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Beo

Here's a deadfall.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Last Mohican

My father is an expert at trapping cats.

He says that they are good and free fertilizer.

----------


## RobertRogers

> i would do more trapping around here but i'm not fond of dog and there's only so many cat fur hats you can pawn off at the farmer's market before somebody recognizes mittens' markings...
> 
> i know, i'm bad. if anybody needs me i'll be in the corner.


you just almost made me snort my coffee

----------


## tanner_ontis97

I cant use snares because there illegal in illinois. :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Rick

Not so, Tanner. 

"Snares
It is unlawful to place, set, use or maintain a snare unless at least half of the loop
is underwater at all times. When set, the snare loop must be 15 inches or less in
diameter. Snares must be constructed of cable that is at least 5/64 inch, but no
more than 1/8 inch in diameter, and must be equipped with a mechanical lock,
anchor swivel and stop device that prevents the snare loop from closing to less
than 21⁄2 inches in diameter. It is unlawful to use or possess cable or wire snares
constructed of stainless steel metal."

From "2007-2008 Digest of Hunting and Trapping Regulations", page 28.

http://dnr.state.il.us/admin/systems/Digest/Digest.pdf

I'm originally from Illinois and had used snares, legally, there in the past.

----------


## hermitman

What do you guys think of pitfalls? I was thinking that it would just be to much work.

----------


## trax

Depends on what you're killing hermitman. I know people who keep pitfalls around their cabin full time because of bears.

----------


## hermitman

Thats a good point what about useing it for anything eles then bears. Wouldn't use it for small game and big game I would think it might waste to meat.

----------


## RBB

Have had relatively poor luck with deadfalls over the years.   Snares are bullet proof - except I keep catching the neighbor's dogs.  My brother is excellent with snares and can make a good one from a length of twine or a shoe lace.

----------


## trax

> Thats a good point what about useing it for anything eles then bears. Wouldn't use it for small game and big game I would think it might waste to meat.


Not sure about badgers, wolverines are almost never fooled by them....I think for the most part they're way too much work.

----------


## wareagle69

i was on a reno job today truns out the carpenter is an old trapper he was telling me that snares are much better than traps and way more humane says he could carry 700 snares out into the bush try that with traps

----------


## hillbilly1987

hey if you guys need help in trapping i know alittle about it and i also trap to so if you need help let me know

----------


## Assassin Pilot

> i was on a reno job today truns out the carpenter is an old trapper he was telling me that snares are much better than traps and way more humane says he could carry 700 snares out into the bush try that with traps


that's a good point. a snare takes little time to set up, and can pay off quickly. traps.... not so much

----------


## BatCat

> that's a good point. a snare takes little time to set up, and can pay off quickly. traps.... not so much


Thats a true statement.


I've used deadfalls, snares and steel traps with good success on them all

I'm really fond of the #110 Connibear trap.  Light weight and it kills almost instantly.  They work great for squirrels and rabbits.  I used them a few times on survival jaunts in Okinawa.  Smear a little sardine oil on them and you have yourself a mongoose (I quit trying to catch them after the first one.  Theyre not the tastiest thing in the woods for sure)



BatCat




BatCat

----------


## Ryleyboy

> I'll make this one short for you. Everyone on here. Do a search for snares then stand back at all the posts that show up.


k does this thin tell you how to snare or do you just have a conversation about snaring i dont get the point of it??..

----------


## Ryleyboy

> hey if you guys need help in trapping i know alittle about it and i also trap to so if you need help let me know


I would like to know about it.

----------


## Rick

Yes to both your questions. The main page offers the Army Survival Guide, which explains how to set up snares. Take some time and read through the Guide and the posts to familiarize yourself with the site. You can also go to the Introduction section and tells us a bit about yourself. 

http://wilderness-survival.net/food-2.php

----------


## Rokas

Hello, I never hunted with snares, but I am planing to do it in short time... But I have few questions.  Is brass wire okay for snares and what diameter should wire be to strangle small rabbit or mouse? And do I really have to rub snares with dirt after placing them to mask the human smell?

----------


## crashdive123

Brass wire as well as stainless and copper work well.  Here's some info from BassPro.  http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...ptId=000000000

Here’s a thread with some info.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...=snares&page=2

Type snares or squirrel pole into the search function – that’ll keep you reading for awhile.

----------


## trax

Brass will work better than copper. Copper tends to kink, I find. If you go into a shop that sells firearms and outdoor supplies, they'll probably have rolls of brass snarewire available. I've never had to rub them with anything, just set them on the rabbit run.

----------


## flandersander

I preffer the paiute deadfall as apposed to the figure 4. easier and more sensative IMO but you do need string. I suppose a shoe lace would work in a pinch. I would like to know a little more about snaring. We have tons of rabbits around here and ryleyboy and I could probably come up with some type of stew or rabbit roast.


So when I think of snaring, I think you just put a wire loop across a rabbit trail. I do know that you put the snare where they are funneled in or make a funnel and where they always step. so no matter which way they are going, they get caught. Is that all? I mean, is there some special way to make the loop? How do you know where they step in the summer months?

----------


## Jay

........

"_



			
				So when I think of snaring, I think you just put a wire loop across a rabbit trail. I do know that you put the snare where they are funneled in or make a funnel and where they always step. so no matter which way they are going, they get caught. Is that all? I mean, is there some special way to make the loop? How do you know where they step in the summer months?
			
		

[/QUOTE]_

Size of the loop is important and different for different species. Over here we have the "Black Naped Hare". Average weight up to about 4.5 -5.5Lb.  A loop about 4 inches across and about 2-3 inches above the run is sufficient.  Make the funneling look as natural as possible.  animal trails and runs can be clearly seen by pushed down vegetation  or the vegetation being totally worn out. Again the runs are much narrower than you'd expect it to be.  Try to read up and learn as much as you can about your prey species as possible.  If you know its habits..you can soon recognize and pick up its trail.

----------


## Rokas

What diameter should wire be to strangle small rabbit or mouse?

----------


## Jay

> What diameter should wire be to strangle small rabbit or mouse?


Rokas, I dont know what size your rabbits are..but generally about 4-5inches should do.  It is very difficult to catch mice in snares.  A better option might be a mini deadfall with a finely set trigger.  It might take several attempts before you are able to catch something in a snare...so don't get discouraged.
Just keep at it and modify and adjust your snares and traps as you go along.

----------


## Rokas

Thank you Jay, I'll try with dead fall, but I have doubts about it... The rabbit could be aware about dead fall because food would be under rock or log so he won't go under it... I tried snares with copper wire and it worked great but i took quite thick wire so I think that when the rabbit would go to this trap he would feel that something is wrong and run away, but if you take to thin wire, it would snap.. So how do I know if the wire thickness is right?

----------


## Rokas

And one more thing... In forest near me are scarps made by stream and across them (streams) lies couple dead fallen trees.. On them I often found animal faeces... they are similar size comparing with dog poops and black with white colours... Do you have any idea what animal left it? sorry for questioning this question in this topic, but I don't know where to ask it, so... :Frown:

----------


## trax

flandersanders: don't kill rabbits from may to august>>breeding (and stringy, yech) usually about a 3" loop on the snare and what you described is pretty accurate. Practice makes perfect.

rokas>>>not sure why you want to snare mice, but I'm pretty sure a snare won't work, try a mousetrap. The animal poop thing? Probaby something that catches it's food on or near water, can't say because you could probably write books on what I don't know about Lithuania.

jay>>>good advice.

----------


## Jay

> And one more thing... In forest near me are scarps made by stream and across them (streams) lies couple dead fallen trees.. On them I often found animal faeces... they are similar size comparing with dog poops and black with white colours... Do you have any idea what animal left it? sorry for questioning this question in this topic, but I don't know where to ask it, so...


Rokas, you need to get acess to a guide on mammals in your country., these may be otter scat. especially if they are on top of rocks or stones or logs.  break them open and examine them.  better still take them home and wash them and examine them.  otter scat ( or spraints as they are sometimes called) will contain bones of small aquatic animal such as crayfish, shrimpl,freshwater crabs,insects etc.  you'll find that otters generally keep to a regular route and are fairly easy to trap.  However examine the scat and see what bones they contain.  sometimes otter scat can be watery and red in color. let me know and I'll see if I can help you.  The university I occationally work for has a pretty good sample of mammals from all over the world.

----------


## trax

I thought they sounded kind of big for an otter, but you could be right Jay. The placement sounds right for otters. Really nice fur on otters, Rokas. Pretty bad eating from what I've been told (never tried one)

----------


## flandersander

yeah, I will wait a little while. They are some type of hares actually, not bush rabbits. So they are a little bigger. So I will need a bigger loop I think. It will be way easier in the winter I think, just because I will be able to see the footprints and whatnot.

----------


## Rick

Rokas - You want a 24 gauge wire for rabbits or squirrels.

----------


## flandersander

what about hares, rather large hares?

----------


## Rokas

I live in middle latitude so animals should be similar as in middle latitude in USA. I think in forest near me could be foxes, rabbits, mice, maybe deer, but no more in mammal kind. Near woods is highway so I doubt that there are many animals, like wolves, bears or otters.. So the best explanation i think it could be a fox faeces.. I searched in internet and found that foxes scat is similar with that I found on fallen tree, but it was a little smaller so it could be small or young fox... It maybe used timber as a bridge for crossing a stream so I think we found that animal..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rokas

Rick, I use copper wire not plated with dyes or rubber, just bare copper. It's little thinner than 1mm so I think it won't snap if I catch rabbit, but it could be to thick to firmly close around prey's neck and strangle it...

----------


## mikelava

alright so what do you guys know about snaring with anything other than wire?  I'm expecting a few replies saying that wire is the best and to not bother with anything else, but say i'm going backpacking/camping and dont want to bother with bringing a bunch of wire.  what kind of rope rope/lace would be the best?

----------


## Rick

Actually, it isn't a bunch of wire. A 55' coil is only about 3-4 inches in diameter. Pretty tiny and light, really. But on with the question...Anything you want to use. Roots, paracord, shoelaces, just about anything. Just remember that an animal can chew through fibrous snares so you might want to rig a spring that will lift them rather than a static snare that will let them stay on their feet.

----------


## michbowguy

...with all of the people posting on these boards...
and everyone wanting to be prepared...
and go out in the woods with some sort of "tiny" kit...
just make a dozen, they are simple to make and wrap them up and leave them in the bottom of the kit,and forget about them.

they weigh next to nothing.
brass or copper works, but can be chewed thru.
20 to 24 g wire is best.

and as far as anchoring them to a "shoelace,or rope[550]..think again.
of you take the time to make good snares that wont get gnawed thru...why on earth would one tie a good sturdy snare off to string?

take some more wire and make a couple tie offs.
for a dollar you can buy a pkg of 12-15 supertiny black fishing swivels to attach your snarewire too and anchor it to a tree or sappling.

that way when the critter twists and turns it wont break the wire.

or just build a [snap snare] a snare tied off to an overhanging branch under tension so when the animal gets snared and trys to pull himself free, the small trigger holding the branch..wich can be rope/string tied to snare..
pulls the animal clean off the ground,killing him quickly and keeps his paws from reaching the ground and the tree hes suspended in and keeps him from breaking free.

i like placing snares just at entrances of active "dens or holes"

anchor around tree,set snare a couple inches away from entrance...
then when animal scurries in or out he is sooo close from his place of comfort he tries desperatly to make it inside the hole and does not like himself bieng half exposed, he realy forces the noose tighter and tighter until hes dead.

very quick,very clean.

jamie

----------


## Rick

That's pretty much what I was trying to say but you said it much better!

----------


## Ryleyboy

I need a way to snare a gopher .. not by me pulling the snare wire. like a way to set up the snare wire and then leave it and comback later and have a gopher.

----------


## Rick

Ryleyboy - If you read the thread you'll find more than enough information and links.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

If you hit the woods planning to use a snare without carrying a roll of decent wire that doesn't take up any room you might as well stay home. My opinion only

----------


## Ryleyboy

i have read all the threads and still have no idea how the snare just closes by its self. sorry if thats a stupid question but i dont get it,.

----------


## Rick

Go to the main page and read the write up on snares. It explains everything in detail. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/food-2.php

----------

